# Clippers



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I asked this last year but had to settle for small animal clippers.
We're planning to get a nicer pair this year, but I don't know which pair to get. Not looking for anything fancy, would prefer to go as inexpensive as possible since we have so much else to get.

It will be for Boer doelings - not market animals, so which blade guards would be best with the model you recommend?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a pair of $200 dollar andis clippers that I do use but I also go with some $15 wal-mart ones too. I am planning on clipping my does bald in Mayish and then letting the hair grow back over the next 2 months till the fair. Then if I need to touch up I will go back and do that. But that is me and I am not a pro so hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger, I appreciate it. The cheap clippers we have just take forever, drove me up a wall last summer trying to get the 'wild' hair it would miss. It was okay though. Maybe I'll just look into a better small animal clipper this year, but still not real sure which one would be best or what blade size to use. 
Our fair is the third week in June, actually there are about 3 fairs that week total that we may be attending, seems all the surrounding counties are having them early this year! 
My kids will get their new does around April 15th, so it would be hard to do a full body clip like you do your girls unless this weather is here to stay and I can at least get something cover them with so they don't catch a chill. 
So far, Madison's girls don't have a real thick coat. Last year the first time I trimmed Madison she had a super THICK coat that took 2 days to get trimmed so it didn't stress her out - one side one day and the other the next. Yep she looked....hilarous LOL 

I also wonder if there is an 'easy for dummies' kind of clipper. I won't lie, I am lousy at trimming LOL But I'd never trimmed anything before last year and I haven't trimmed anything since July. I know I don't want to use the clippers I have now, they are fine for touch ups.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

These are the clippers I have, and I know several people that show does, wethers and bucks that use them too.

http://www.amazon.com/Andis-22465-Ultra ... B0018KS0XU


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a similar pair to what Dani-1995 posted. I use them on everything, cattle, goats and horses. With almost everyone we just use a size 10 blade only the dairy goats gets closer hair cuts and that's on their udders. Mine are going on their 3rd season and I've clipped a lot of critters with them. I've gone through several blades but the clippers themselves have held up great.

These are what I have.... http://www.smartpakequine.com/andis-agc ... d=36564963


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think mine are alot like Sherry's but just older. I think mine are 10-12 years old and still running. I have only bought new blades once but I had the old blades sharpened once or twice. We used them on the cattle and now goats. I will just have to stop being lazy and wash the goats before I clip them and then I would need new blades or clippers.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

BTW, I use a 7FC blade for wethers. If you'd like I can ask a friend of mine about blades/guards for does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it! If you remember to ask Dani that would be great, but if you don't remember that is fine  
I'm hoping to be able to order some next month, but may not happen until the end of April. But really wouldn't need them until then, so I guess it's not an issue. 

Roger - I never bathed ours before clipping, didn't know until afterwards that I should LOL I don't think it would have made a huge difference in the clippers I was using, I think they just weren't cut out for goat hair, you had to keep going over an area as it would miss hair. Takes forever. So it would be an all day job just to clip one goat after a bath. 
I'm lousy at clipping LOL But I know it's gotta be a little easier than that. I've seen people at shows trimming their goats and they made it look so easy. I admit, I wish I had their tools and skills!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We trim our does with the size 10 blade. Just curious are you wanting to shave your does or just fit them?? We bought this fitting video and love it very informative..... http://www.imhoffgoatranch.com/chances-shop.html

We wash and blow dry ours before we clip. Helps the clippers live longer. If you don't have a blower you can always wash them the day before and bed them in clean straw for the night. What clippers do you have??


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry what did you think of the video. Is it something to buy and keep or something to buy and watch then sell? $40 just seems like a lot but if you really like it I might just need to look into it.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We set out to get an Andis clipper set--but ended up choosing a Whal Stable Pro Set instead. I believe is was $99. I have REALLY liked it, for our purposes. They have the set and the blade replacements at TSC. It clipps great for an ABGA (breeding goat) type of cut and we even shaved down our daughers wether w/it (took forever, but it worked). Also when we got our LGD her coat was a MESS and we shaved alot of her coat off w/the Whal Set. I have only had to replace the blade 1 time so far! 

If I were to go back and get another set of clippers I would def. get one of the Listers w/the wide blade sets to clip the wethers with. They turn a 3.5 hour job into a 40 min job when you completley shave an animal down.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

RPC said:


> Sherry what did you think of the video. Is it something to buy and keep or something to buy and watch then sell? $40 just seems like a lot but if you really like it I might just need to look into it.


I liked the video a lot and learned quite a few little tricks I didn't know before. We've only watched it once so far but we will watch it quite a few times I'm sure. But I also have a terrible memory so i need to reminded on what to do. LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am the same way plus I always second guess myself so I would have to go back and watch the movie to make sure.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! Right now we just have a $25 pair of small animal clippers I bought last year from Kmart <Wahl brand> LOL They did okay but took hours. What I did like was the fact they didn't get too hot too fast.

I think $100 is probably going to be about my max, with time running out, and other things we still have to do and get. 
I don't really want to shave them, but not really sure how long the hair should really be. I know I 'seen' the does at the shows, but that doesn't necessarily mean I know how long their hair really is.

Last year our doelings were all so hairy I really had to cut their hair close, and let it grow out again especially the oldest one.
So far, the percentage girls coats aren't too bad, I think all they might need is a touch up/light trim, but it's been such a mild winter too, plus they are babies - 5 weeks old.

I think the other 2 doelings we'll be getting in a few weeks have much thicker coats, and they are late Dec kids.

I need to check and see what the local horse supply store has, I know I saw a display case with all assortment of blades, and several different trimmers. Their prices on other things seem to be pretty good, so maybe I can get lucky <who me? LOL>.

Roger - I also second guess everything I do as well, sometimes I drive myself crazy, it's really...sad.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm too afraid of goofing up so I take notes and keep them with me  I got the video on sale at Christmas time so I saved a little on it. But it's worth it if you wanna clip them for the big shows. Depending on how competitive your county fair is it could give you an edge over the others also. Ours is getting tougher and tougher every year.

Check ebay for a gently used set of clippers you just might get lucky and find something. And of course there is always craigslist.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I will have to look into that video, not going to happen right now, but wish it would! have so much to do, the budget for this is already getting stretched a little bit <still have to get a bunch of stuff! trailer, finish paying/bring home doelings, halters/leads, clothes for the kids and anything else that comes up>. It's definitely times like these I wish I had a regular job to go to! I try to do as much on my own as I can.
It'll all happen and we'll figure it out along the way. I think I am more concerned this year with getting the does at a good weight and maintaining than anything else--- last year we had no clue really and had ethiopian goats LOL 
,


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I hear you on wishing you had a job at times. But I have a full time job here on our farm. We had our kidding season and I'm on round 2 with calving season now. We have around 40 cows to calves this spring. I sure hope we get through this fast and with all healthy calves. Kidding season was a little rough for us so I hope calving isn't the same.

Money needs to grow on a tree!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope things go great with calving Sherry! We don't own any other animals, just the goats, and don't have a farm <I WISH!>, just a couple of acres. I'd love to do farming and make that my job though!

I am curious about something. In the goat frenzy there is a topic about before/after clipping goats, and most people said they use a #10 blade.
Seems kind of 'short hair' for a boer goat? Most of the does I've seen at the shows have a decent coat, just not a long coat. So if using a #10 blade how long before a show would you trim?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks so far so good in calving we have 6 healthy calves on the ground. With lots more due in the upcoming weeks. I'm hoping calving season is over by June. Our last calf was born in August last year.

Only dairy goats get shaved completely. With a Boer doe you just shave off the belly hair and then blend it into the sides of the doe so it's not obvious looking. We then clip off any hairs that are like little wings. Then trim up the rear end so it's not so hairy looking. Don't shave it all off just trim. We also take off the hair just above the hooves to clean it up. Gently trim off any hairs that are sticking out on her. You want her to have a nice clean appearance. I could get you a few before and after photos if you wanted. I have plenty of does I can practice on


----------

